# Ipad pas cher sur Groupon



## djarol (29 Février 2012)

Hello,
pardon si je suis après la bataille ou si le tuyau est percé mais je viens de tomber sur une annonce du site Groupon qui propose des ipads 2 à 379 (16go), 479 (32go) ou 569 (64go) +9,90 de frais de port à cette adresse:
http://www.groupon.fr/deals/deal-national/swissdealcom/3711337?nlp=&CID=FR_CRM_1_0_0_60&a=1658

J'ai pas de parts dans la société et de toute façon j'en ai déjà un d'ipad mais ça me parait un assez bon deal s'il est pas en bois, non ?

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Tosay (29 Février 2012)

Merci de l'info mais....les iPad sont *reconditionnés* !

Rien que ce mot me fait peur


----------

